# Marbled and striped polecats?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anybody know if marbled polecats are available to private keepers? I am enchanted with these wee beasties, was just curious as to whether they could be kept in captivity. Also, are zorilla or striped polecats bred in captivity?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

search the forum i know there is atleast one thread about them with the information on x


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

I dont think you can get them to be honest...

there may be some backstreet dealer in the EU, but not one in the UK i wouldnt have thought.. you could try asking Simons Rodents..

id love one  but there must be loads of paper work or liscences or something..


bobbie


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

PM Kylie on here as she did/does know a breeder even if they no longer breed they will atleast know breeders? x


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks I will do, cheers for the info!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes they are in the UK (Marbled Poleys) and there were chipped Zorilla and Marbled Polecat at a European expo WITH paperwork so all properly bred. Hope they find their way here soon - Zorilla have been on my wish list forever ...


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

i thought they were endangered?. dose anyone on here breed unusual colours?


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

*Zorilla*

I too have been after Zorilla for a while!!! I was offered a pair from Europe at £8000pr + 6 month Quarantine fee on top!!! :gasp: One day tho...


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yup both are one of the animals that i would love to own one day. zorrila used to be quite common and you could get them from under a grand at one time however like alot of animals they just arent bred by enough people anymore and now theres only a few keepers of them i know of two but the lists are amazingly long.
marbled polecats are much easier to find than zorrila and a pair came up on simons rodents list last year, there are people out there with them although they very rarely come up for sale.
stu


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow...zorilla sound rather pricey  Just out of interest what was the price on the marbled polecats?


----------



## vikingferret (Oct 30, 2009)

:flrt: i love marbled polcats and im after 1 myself, i have just recently spoken to a very nice man who owns a pet shop and is into exotic animals and he said he kinda knows sum one with them , and he said he would find out more for me, if i do i will be more than glad to share info on who, what when, why and how to get one, cant make any promises though so watch this space.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

That would be wonderful viking ferret!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been offered marbled's for £900 a pair at the beginning of this year. Lack of funds have stopped me getting anything at the moment though


----------

